# Uber Car Seat



## kingUber (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello Der'
Just got an invitation to Participate in Uber Car seat. Anyone on here have any experience with it ? Or is it not worth the 100 dollar deposit. They threw the usual numbers out stating its about 15% more pings.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Car seats damage your interior so I carry towels to put under them. More advice? I haven't had this offer but I would only consider it on the XL platform once the fares increase. More? AVOID interaction with Uber if at all possible. For each problem I've had, Uber creates two more. I've learned to solve problems myself and I earn more because I AVOID support.


----------



## kingUber (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. This forum has offered more advice than Uber ever will. They were pretty aggressive with it. Received 6 emails in two days.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Next will be Uberdiaper™ and Uberdepends©! 

Special partners will be allowed to offer at their own expense a box of diapers or Depends and put down a $100 deposit on a hamper to lug around in their car so passengers can change diapers while Ubering. Drivers will make an average of $0.25 extra per trip on Uberdiaper™ and Uberdepends© trips!


----------



## ctuberdude (Dec 18, 2015)

SO:
As of May 1, 2014, uberFAMILY enables Uber drivers to provide access to child car seats in their vehicles. If you (the parent, guardian or caregiver) choose to use uberFAMILY car seats, you are solely responsible for examining the car seat for proper installation and for properly securing the child in the car seat's harness straps. Children riding in an uberFAMILY car seat must be at least 12 months old AND weigh between 22 and 48 pounds AND be between 31 and 52 inches in height. Uber is not responsible or liable for improperly installed car seats or improperly secured children.

What Uber fails to cover in their little TOS addendum is the DRIVER is also NOT responsible or liable... notice how that was left out. I spoke with insurance and law contacts about this and a driver providing their own car seat for commercial use is opening themselves up for civil liability action in the case of child injury/accident/death.


----------



## kingUber (Mar 7, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Next will be Uberdiaper™ and Uberdepends©!
> 
> Special partners will be allowed to offer at their own expense a box of diapers or Depends and put down a $100 deposit on a hamper to lug around in their car so passengers can change diapers while Ubering. Drivers will make an average of $0.25 extra per trip on Uberdiaper™ and Uberdepends© trips!


Lol. Uber _______ ( insert word of choice )


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Greguzzi said:


> Next will be Uberdiaper™ and Uberdepends©!
> 
> Special partners will be allowed to offer at their own expense a box of diapers or Depends and put down a $100 deposit on a hamper to lug around in their car so passengers can change diapers while Ubering. Drivers will make an average of $0.25 extra per trip on Uberdiaper™ and Uberdepends© trips!


.

Drivers agreeing to this service MAY receive more pings as long as they agree to waive cleaning fees for shit stains and the extra $.25 is from tips that Uber told them NOT to give you.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

kingUber said:


> Hello Der'
> Just got an invitation to Participate in Uber Car seat. Anyone on here have any experience with it ? Or is it not worth the 100 dollar deposit. They threw the usual numbers out stating its about 15% more pings.


I found the same intel earlier about their use. You do need to know the laws in your state or market, if a child is not in a car seat or a booster seat, which they do not mention and do not offer, the driver will get the ticket most of the time. There is chatter on here about this, search those threads. Also, they are charging the pax $10 for your service on top of the trip so how much are they paying you for the trouble? You need to keep the child seat in the trunk and it looks like they expect you to install it for the pax. I was going to let this one go as a driver is free to choose this service, however it is now a definite no. You're not paid extra, they claim and mislead drivers about everything and now this. You will be sued in an accident although they probably won't bother with you and will go after them unless you are under the influence or something. Parents need to bring their child seat or booster seat, and not rely on you to have to grab it and install it and risk it when you could be simply driving.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Way too much liability for me. 

I've transported several kids in car seats - but the parents provided the seats AND installed them. However, I watched during installation that they were properly installed (I had to tell one guy how to put the straps on a rear facing seat & to put the car seat handle dow) but no way will I take on the liability of providing a seat. 

And car seats a huge - I do not want to carry one about in case the occasional pax needs it. 

And I really don't want to regularly carry small children - they are messy & sticky critters. I have 4 kids (they're all teens now) and I know what a disaster they make of a vehicle. You think drunks are messy? Try 3 year olds. Plus parents seem convinced that kids can't go two seconds without snacks - you'll have cheerios & goldfish all on your seats and floorboards, and those leak proof sippy cups are SO not leak proof.


----------



## kingUber (Mar 7, 2016)

You guys rock. The different points of view you presented just made it that much easier to make a decision.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

By the way, you can refuse a pax with kids. There's 16 pages of chatter on that here or was that for not being a snitch?


----------



## Miguel T. (Jun 18, 2015)

ctuberdude said:


> SO:
> As of May 1, 2014, uberFAMILY enables Uber drivers to provide access to child car seats in their vehicles. If you (the parent, guardian or caregiver) choose to use uberFAMILY car seats, you are solely responsible for examining the car seat for proper installation and for properly securing the child in the car seat's harness straps. Children riding in an uberFAMILY car seat must be at least 12 months old AND weigh between 22 and 48 pounds AND be between 31 and 52 inches in height. Uber is not responsible or liable for improperly installed car seats or improperly secured children.
> 
> What Uber fails to cover in their little TOS addendum is the DRIVER is also NOT responsible or liable... notice how that was left out. I spoke with insurance and law contacts about this and a driver providing their own car seat for commercial use is opening themselves up for civil liability action in the case of child injury/accident/death.


What's all this liability BS about? Is in it a liability to carry Anybody around in your car? What's the liability difference from an adult to a child? SMH


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Felt really bad the other day, but after dealing with fuber for this long I'm not as friendly or accommodating anymore. I pulled up to a pax and she had 3 kids and a small amplifier . I told her cant pickup because she has no car seat for the tiny one.When I canceled the trip history showed it was a 5 buck ride just up the road.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

We got this here in Orlando about a month or so ago. I use the passenger app to track other drivers and I have never seen anyone with Uber Car Seat. I also drive at night so I doubt people are ubering with their kids at 1 am.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Miguel T. said:


> What's all this liability BS about? Is in it a liability to carry Anybody around in your car? What's the liability difference from an adult to a child? SMH


How much insurance coverage do you have? I bet its only what you believe you have. That's the issue. SMH


----------



## ctuberdude (Dec 18, 2015)

Miguel T. said:


> What's all this liability BS about? Is in it a liability to carry Anybody around in your car? What's the liability difference from an adult to a child? SMH


Well, Miguel.. Let me explain simple tort law to ya... Basically you can get be sued for anything...we all know that. Now let's say you decide to:

1. Take a child without a car seat and there is an accident: If that child is injured/killed, your case just became even bigger than if an adult pax was injured/killed. Yes, they will sue Uber, car MFR, the other driver, his car MFR, both insurance companies, James River Insurance... on and on... but in a civil suit it can be argued that you allowed an unsafe condition by allowing the child not be restrained and starting the trip. Never mind the idiot parent didnt provide a seat themselves.. but that's the joy of the legal system... placing of blame is not always correct.

2. Now you are using Uber Family and the TOS from UBER said they are NOT liable for any car seat malfunction. Again, let's say there is an accident and said child is injured/killed. Now the first thing to be looked at is the car seat you provided:

Did you:
A. secure it properly
B. Was is expired (Yes car seats expire)
C. Ensure the child was properly restrained

the list goes on and on and on and on... and because Uber's TOS said they are held harmless... guess what.. James River will not cover you either...

So... that is the liability BS and there is a ton more, but it is Saturday and I want to grab a snack....


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

ctuberdude said:


> Well, Miguel.. Let me explain simple tort law to ya... Basically you can get be sued for anything...we all know that. Now let's say you decide to:
> 
> 1. Take a child without a car seat and there is an accident: If that child is injured/killed, your case just became even bigger than if an adult pax was injured/killed. Yes, they will sue Uber, car MFR, the other driver, his car MFR, both insurance companies, James River Insurance... on and on... but in a civil suit it can be argued that you allowed an unsafe condition by allowing the child not be restrained and starting the trip. Never mind the idiot parent didnt provide a seat themselves.. but that's the joy of the legal system... placing of blame is not always correct.
> 
> ...


Like knowing when a minor is required to use a booster seat instead of a car seat, when they are recalled, which is very common, are you going to be aware of that before you use it again?


----------



## Miguel T. (Jun 18, 2015)

ctuberdude said:


> Well, Miguel.. Let me explain simple tort law to ya... Basically you can get be sued for anything...we all know that. Now let's say you decide to:
> 
> 1. Take a child without a car seat and there is an accident: If that child is injured/killed, your case just became even bigger than if an adult pax was injured/killed. Yes, they will sue Uber, car MFR, the other driver, his car MFR, both insurance companies, James River Insurance... on and on... but in a civil suit it can be argued that you allowed an unsafe condition by allowing the child not be restrained and starting the trip. Never mind the idiot parent didnt provide a seat themselves.. but that's the joy of the legal system... placing of blame is not always correct.
> 
> ...


Well I can't speak for CT, but I live in Florida, and I sure know the law.

Here's the link, so you can educate yourself, which you should have, before you decided to comment without any knowledge.
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ute&URL=0300-0399/0316/Sections/0316.613.html

In case your eating a snack and you don't feel like reading the whole page, I'll mentioned the ones that pertain to what we're talking about.

316.613 (3) - The failure to provide and use a child passenger restraint shall not be considered comparative negligence, nor shall such failure be admissible as evidence in the trial of any civil action with regard to negligence.

This means: They could sue you for running a red light, and killing the child, regardless of car seat or not. Although failing to provide a car seat cannot be entered as evidence of negligence. Another Ex. You get hit from back, no car seat, kid dies, you cannot be held responsible solely on the fact that you failed to provide car seat. The guy that hit you can be negligent for killing the kid, not you, because he's at fault of accident, regardless if kid is in car seat or not. So in conclusion, A jury in Florida will never hear testimony about a car seat been used or not, nor will they give a verdict based on the fact that no car seat was used when it was required by the law.

316.613 (6) - The child restraint requirements imposed by this section do not apply to a chauffeur-driven taxi, limousine, sedan, van, bus, motor coach, or other passenger vehicle if the operator and the motor vehicle are hired and used for the transportation of persons for compensation. It is the obligation and responsibility of the parent, guardian, or other person responsible for a child's welfare as defined in s. 39.01 to comply with the requirements of this section.

This means: In Florida, is the obligation and responsibility of the parent, guardian, or other person responsible for a child's welfare, period.

And finally, the reality is, that any Uber car/driver is illegal here in Central Florida. Everybody is knowingly driving illegally, without any permits or proper insurance, except UberBlack. So why even bother worrying about breaking any other laws. I have never in 25 years in this business heard of a taxi getting sued because a child with no car seat died. After all, this getting sued over a car seat is a myth in my opinion. But maybe I'm wrong, and maybe you could shed some light about any particular case you are probably aware of.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

CT has tons of laws so there's no comparison to FLA. Radar detectors are illegal. Does anyone use them anymore?  The brand I use is Waze, I got it cheap.


----------

